# Best New Rooting Experience



## Yinzer (Aug 7, 2012)

For 2 years I've run a droid x. Loved it, but its about time to get a new experience. What new phones out there have great rooting experiences? Basically just looking for a phone with a good hardware set up and good roms cause I'm going to be rootin n romin day one. No physical keyboard preferably.

Thanks guys


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

In before hoard of Galaxy Nexus recommendations. =P

Ok, that aside. I haven't heard anything particularly bad about the Galaxy S3, so that's an option since a method has been found to flash an unlocked bootloader on the Verizon variant. Kernels and ROMs will start appearing for that pretty soon, so there's one option.

Other than that, I'm not too sure about other phones right now. I'm planning to get a Bionic fairly soon. Dev's should pick up on that once the stable ICS build from Motorola is finally released for it and then we can get some better ICS-based ROMs for it, and a better AOSP build of it too. 'Bout all I got for now.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Not sure why you wouldn't pick the Galaxy Nexus if your priority was development.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lol... bionic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gnex nuff said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

SGS3 if you want the best hardware. It's yet to be seen if it'll receive as much dev attention as the GN (which I doubt), but the new insecure bootloader will only bring in more devs. It's already received a fair amount of attention and it will only get better.

I'm currently using a GN but will be receiving a SGS3 shortly. After having played with both, the SGS3 is superior in every way except for rom/kernel development. I much prefer the ease of unlocking of a Nexus as well as the use of adb/fastboot which makes it nearly unbrickable, but the SGS3 now has a 1-click root and "unlock" available which I think will pull people away from the GN.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> Lol... bionic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Laugh if you want, but I have no intention of getting the Galaxy Nexus due to numerous reports of shoddy hardware and cutting phone call reception occasionally. The Galaxy S3 on the other hand I haven't heard anything terrible so far and has been pretty good from the looks of it. My only reason to get a Bionic is because I still want to remove the battery if necessary since the RAZR doesn't. Not saying the RAZR is bad or anything, but irremovable batteries are an immediate no-sale to me and I won't take them.

Now, I'm kinda derailing the topic, so 'nuff of that. I think the HTC One series is fairly good, but I haven't read too much into it really.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> Laugh if you want, but I have no intention of getting the Galaxy Nexus due to numerous reports of shoddy hardware and cutting phone call reception occasionally. The Galaxy S3 on the other hand I haven't heard anything terrible so far and has been pretty good from the looks of it. My only reason to get a Bionic is because I still want to remove the battery if necessary since the RAZR doesn't. Not saying the RAZR is bad or anything, but irremovable batteries are an immediate no-sale to me and I won't take them.
> 
> Now, I'm kinda derailing the topic, so 'nuff of that. I think the HTC One series is fairly good, but I haven't read too much into it really.


I have never, not even once, had a problem with my nexus. Either I got lucky, or something else, but it's literally the best phone ever once you add in all the dev support!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I have never, not even once, had a problem with my nexus. Either I got lucky, or something else, but it's literally the best phone ever once you add in all the dev support!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're not alone. I went through a couple OG Droids then half a dozen Thunderbolts but I'm still going strong with my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Same here. Original one still working like a champ. A little common sense and self educating will take you far. There should be an exam to pass before qualifying for the purchase of a smart phone lol 

Edit: and i shall "LOL"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

